# R30 questions



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

So my R32 crankshaft is toast. From what I understand you can build up an R30 which will be a lot stronger due to crank angles and such. Seeing as my Crank is jacked anyways I figured I may go for it. What all do you need? 2.8 crank and rods and then custom made 2.8 pistons out to R32 bore (82mm)? If anyone has any info on this it would be greatly appreciated, found a few things on the vortex but nothing too helpful so far.


----------



## mk4vrsix03 (Mar 7, 2004)

R32 bore is 84mm. An R30 is essentially a 3.2L shortblock with a 2.8L crank and custom rods.


----------



## jaychen (Feb 12, 2012)

mk4vrsix03 said:


> R32 bore is 84mm. An R30 is essentially a 3.2L shortblock with a 2.8L crank and custom rods.


always lots of misinfo on this subject.

The TRUE R30 that all the greek/germans use is as follows:

R32 block
AAA (12v) 2.8 crank
164mm rods (stock length)
Custom Pistons (84mm) to increase the compression ratio 


You can also just run stock 3.2 pistons and rods (84mm and 164mm respectively) but you will then have 7.9:1 compression.


----------



## Eng1n3rd (Jun 5, 2017)

Not sure how you got 7.9:1 with stock R32 pistons and rods but I'm building one right now using JE 11.5:1 R32 pistons and IE 164mm R32 rods. I calculated 8.56:1 for my setup. Stock 11.3:1 R32 pistons will be 8.4x:1 which is basically the same as running the 8.5:1 decompression plate that a lot of people use. 

http://www.csgnetwork.com/compcalc.html


----------



## jovolks (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a 04 forged crank if you want


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Audley Dyer (Apr 26, 2019)

*R30 engine*

How are you, i'm tiring to build a 2004 audi b6 with a vr6 3.2 24v, i have the engine wiring harness and ECU will the 2.8 vr6 12v crank work with my r3.2 crank sensor?:wave:


----------



## jaychen (Feb 12, 2012)

Eng1n3rd said:


> Not sure how you got 7.9:1 with stock R32 pistons and rods but I'm building one right now using JE 11.5:1 R32 pistons and IE 164mm R32 rods. I calculated 8.56:1 for my setup. Stock 11.3:1 R32 pistons will be 8.4x:1 which is basically the same as running the 8.5:1 decompression plate that a lot of people use.
> 
> http://www.csgnetwork.com/compcalc.html


I was talking about using a BUB/Mk5 engine to begin with. Mk5 BUB engine has lower compression than Mk4.


----------



## jaychen (Feb 12, 2012)

Audley Dyer said:


> How are you, i'm tiring to build a 2004 audi b6 with a vr6 3.2 24v, i have the engine wiring harness and ECU will the 2.8 vr6 12v crank work with my r3.2 crank sensor?:wave:


No, the trigger wheel is different.


----------

